# A Young Swedish Woman I - by The Owl (~BBW(multiple), Eating, ~MWG)



## Observer (Aug 20, 2006)

_~BBW(multiple), Eating, ~MWG_ - what summer vacation in a fat-friendly ethnic culture can do is expansive! What happens afterwards is even more so.


*A Young Swedish Woman 
By The Owl
(Original Story by the Humanist - with Rewrite)​*​
*Part One - A Swedish Summer *

She was now eighteen and freshly graduated friom high school. Like most Swedish girls, she was tall and blond with blue eyes. Her long golden hair reached her just below the neck. She radiated health and happiness as she walked down to the beach in her little red bikini. 

When she reached the water's edge, she realized that she was alone. She took off her bikini top and let a pair of saggers fall out onto her chest. As she bent over to wriggle out of the bikini bottom, they swung freely with the red erect nipples describing circles pointing to the sand. She left her bikini on a rock and walked out in to the sea. 

The sun was gazing in her beautiful face. She had a face of a cover girl like many young Swedish women do. Delicate skin, high cheekbones, a generous mouth, her lips full and red. Her eyes were blue like the sky on a clear summer's day. She had the height of a model, too. But she could not be less interested in that kind of world. She loved to read and to walk naked in the sun like this particular day. But more than anything she loved to eat. Anyhow, her big, opulent breasts would not have fit any model-sized outfit. 

She strode out into the water, her large butt bouncing and her breasts moving from side to side. She never exercised and it showed in the flabbiness of her youthful flesh. Her hourglass figure was almost a travesty of femininity. Like a Marilyn Monroe with 40 pounds excess fat stored in her hanging tits, her tummy and her broad butt! 

She fooled around in the water then came back and sat her fat butt on the rock and dried in the sun. She leaned back on the rock and felt the warmth against her back. Her butt formed cellulite from the pressure, and her tits fell to each side of the chest. She moved her hands over her little tummy. She started to play with her tits, trying to make them rest on top of her instead of falling to the sides. She gave up and let them hang free to the sides. 

_"What a woman I now am!" _she thought,

She felt the soft flesh on her little pot belly and remembered that the nurse in school had told her that her 180 pounds were healthy, but that she should try to change her eating habits as she had put on 40 pounds the last two years and was on the upper limit for what could be considered normal for her age and height. 

"Eating habits! Well, I eat when I am hungry and I am hungry all the time! I am not fat, I am curvy!" she had responded. 

The trend was clear though. Two years ago, she had been a slender female, with a firm body; now she was a full figured woman, some would say fat. . 

_"-MMMMMM I feel so good," _she thought. _"A little hungry though. I had better have something to eat."_ 

She put on her bikini, lifted her drooping tits into the top. She noticed the stretch marks. 

_"What can you do? It's pretty womanly anyway,"_ she thought. 

She walked up the little path leading from beach to the summer cottage where she lived. Her parents were in Stockholm, and she did not have a boyfriend. Her best friend Aida, a fat and very pretty girl with Turkish parents, was staying with her. Eva came in the door, and Aida greeted her from the kitchen. 

“Hey, Eva! I am cooking for us!” 

The kitchen was steaming hot and she was standing in her knickers only. Her tummy was much larger than Eva's, starting to sag over the white knickers. Her back had formed rolls of fat, and her tits seemed to defy gravity by pointing straight out in front of her. 

“Great, Aida, I'm starving.” 

Eva went into the little kitchen. The sun was gazing through the window. The steam was coming from the pan and sweat was gleaming on the fat bodies of the two young females. My God, Aida has really become fat, Eva thought. She must weigh at least 240 pounds! 

She remembered Aida when she first met her three years ago. She was the new girl in the class, and she was really skinny. To see that fat woman, with her hair put up to reveal the fat on her neck and the big hanging rolls of fat on her back, and the white knickers stretched out by a sagging tummy was like seeing another woman all together. 

“Sit down,” said Aida, “and I will serve you the pancakes. Get ready!” 

“Great!” 

Eva noticed that the bikini was wet and took it off. She sat down naked by the table. Her ass spread over the wooden bench, and her tits fell over to cover her entire chest all the way down to her belly button. Her nipples were big and red, pointing down and towards the sides. The tummy folded once under the shapeless breasts and formed a tire of fat. She stretched her long legs and felt how she gave some air to her sex. Aida handed her first pancake and she spooned on lots of ice cream. 

“Hmmm I love it! One more!” she commanded. 

They chatted, and Eva ate pancakes, ice cream and washed it down with creamy full fat milk. After five pancakes, a quart of ice cream and two pints of milk she exclaimed: 

“Thanks, that was really a treat!” 

“I am glad you liked it! I hate girls that do not eat properly. It makes me uncomfortable. For us Turks. fat means health and well-being. I had a really hard time with my family in Turkey so now we really appreciate a country where everyone has enough money to eat properly. As you can see I have made up for those poor days!” Aida said and started to perform a belly dance that made her flabby tummy role over her knickers and make waves. 

She moved in slow circles, putting her stomach forward, and then moved it increasingly faster, making her fat body shake. She moved her arms and hands graciously making the fat on her upper arm move back and forth. Eva applauded. 

“Teach me, teach me!” 

“To be a belly dancer you need a belly, my dear, not only those two sacks of fat!” Aida said and patted Eva on her flabby breasts. Eva jumped up and started to move her hourglass body, imitating Aida. Her ass cheeks and her thighs fluttered. Her tits went up and around all over the place. Her little potbelly, extended by the milk and pancakes, also jiggled a little. 

“I'm impressed!” exclaimed Aida. 

“The way I am eating, I will have a fatter tummy than yours soon, I am afraid. You should have seen me when I was 16; I had the body of a model and my mother took me to an agency and all. They wanted me to lose five pounds…. And look at me now! Muh Muh I am a cow!” she laughed, lifting her fat breasts up, revealing the white skin under them, and letting them go with a slapping sound. 

“I have gained 40 pounds instead of losing 5. Anyhow, all that model business is nonsense, and now when that is out of the way, I let myself go! I can't diet anyway.” 

Next week the two girls enjoyed the in-doors life, as it was a rainy summer as it often is in Sweden. They read books, watched films, made great make-ups and constantly nibbled on something. Potato Chips, high fat milk, ice cream, cakes and heavy chocolate fudge cakes with whipped cream. 

By the end of the week, Eva walked around in her knickers all the time, letting her loose and flabby ass jiggle. All her pants were getting a bit too tight. She had gained at least eight pounds so far this summer. Aida always took the opportunity to pinch her shapeless behind and Eva had to, while giggling, save herself by running away, which caused her saggers to move in all directions as they hung unsupported under her white T shirt. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

At the end of June, the two girls went to Aida´s parents' house. The whole household greeted them. The mother embraced her daughter, who in comparison to her mother's bulk of female flesh looked skinny; the father smiled. Alex, Aida´s elder brother, kissed her on the cheek. 

“Let's eat!” said the mother. And they ate for hours. Eva just tasted everything and answered yes every time they offered her another dish. 

“You have a good appetite!” said Alex. 

“Yes I can always eat!” Eva answered with a smile. 

Her blouse revealed an impressive cleavage, and she had to be careful not to drop food down on her naked, exposed tit flesh. Her breasts looked incredible under the tight blouse supported by a support-bra. Her only bra. Her nipples where lifted up to point straight ahead through the white fabric. It was almost obscene the way they were visibly erect, but nobody seemed to notice. 

The evening came. They all rose from the table to take a walk in the garden. When Eva rose, Alex got a view of a pair of white linen trousers revealing a big fat ass with deep dimples. Far too flabby to belong to such a pretty 18-year-old girl. He kept some distance as they walked so that he could observe how the young beauty's behind lived its own life as she slowly and gracefully walked beside his mother. Eva was not by far as bulky as the older woman, but she was almost as broad-assed, and her body was not as firm. 

The sun shone in through the window to greet Eva and Aida, who shared a double bed on the second floor of the old wooden house. It was 8.30 in the morning and already getting hot. It was going to be a great summer day. 

Swedes are not spoilt with sun and warmth and revel in those few days they are offered by Nature. Eva had slept in her knickers. She swung her large thighs over the bedside, sat up and raised her arms, bending them backward over her head. From behind her Aida could see the back sides of Eva's formidable hangers. She also saw that Eva was developing roles of fat on her back. Eva put on a T-shirt and ran down to the kitchen. 

She was greeted by the mother, who was making breakfast for her husband. She invited Eva. Eva sat down and ate heartily. Four sausages dripping of fat, three eggs, six slices of toast with butter and cheese and four glasses of full fat milk. Nobody else was up yet. 

“You have heavy breasts, but you need a big tummy to help you carry them!” 

Aida's mother then told her during breakfast that she needed to put more fat on her frame to counterbalance the weight of her heavy bust, to avoid back problems. Eva loved that idea. "Yay, I can overeat for my health's sake! "

Aida´s parents went up to their bedroom, and Eva found herself alone in the kitchen. She felt stuffed. Her tummy was pouting as if she was pregnant. There was a scale in the bathroom and it had shown 195 pounds. She went up to the fridge and took out an ice cream cone. Aida´s mother had said that she could take whatever she wanted in the fridge. She had encouraged her daughter, her once skinny daughter, to eat constantly, and now, when Aida was decidedly fat, she still kept the fridge full. 

With a book in one hand and the ice cream in the other, Eva went out in the garden. She sat down on thick red blanket. She took off her T-shirt, lay down on her side to rest her tummy and started to lick her ice cream. There she lay on her side, one leg over the other exposing her swollen fleshy thighs, letting her tongue play over the cold creamy surface. A big meaty creature: an extensive behind dimpled and loose, a round pot belly and her breasts resting one on top of the other stretched out more than one foot in front of her. 

“Good morning!” Aida said. “Is that not a little belly you are getting?” 

“Yes, what did I say? I am getting fatter by the day!” Eva turned over on her back causing her buttock to spread sideways, and pouted proudly with her potbelly. 

“Well, you have some way to go yet;” Aida said and picked up her sagging tummy with both her hands: “This is what constant eating gives you! Come on, I am having breakfast!” 

“I'll join you!” Eva walked in to the kitchen with the almost finished ice cream in her hand, her naked breasts, heavy and drooping, with stretch marks and veins moving over her chest. She hated bras, and gravity had already won. Her nipple that only two years ago pointed bravely upward, now pointed right down encumbered by saucer-sized aureoles. Under them, a belly was fighting for attention. Most of the fifteen pounds Eva had put on this summer seemed to be stored in her tits and her behind. Perhaps three pounds in each tit, ten pounds in her sagging buttocks and only two pounds in her belly. 

“Hey, you are not shy!” 

Eva smiled. She was so comfortable with Aida's family that she did not think about covering up her heavy bosom. She had a second breakfast, and she now felt so stuffed she had to lie down in the garden again. There she lay in all her youthful splendour, reading and occasionally making trips after ice creams in the fridge. At one pm she ate lunch, and then she lay down in the garden again till dinner. Dinner normally lasted till bedtime. 

It was a regular feeding of the beauty. 

They stayed all July in Aida's parent's house. Every day repeated the same drowsy, pleasurable rhythm. They woke up around nine and had a large breakfast; they then went down to lake and sun bathed. One o'clock, it was time for the big lunch that extended till around three; they then went back to the house for siesta all too stuffed to do anything. They woke up around four and then lounged, waiting for the big dinner. The dinner lasted into the night, with wine and conversation. 

Eva felt so at home with Aida's family that she wore her white panties and her thin white t-shirt all day. In the garden she took off her shirt and let her huge breasts move freely as she lay, reading on a blanket. Sometimes she was in her knickers in the kitchen, getting some extra sandwiches from Aida's mother. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

One summer towards the end of the summer, the two friends decided to go out dancing. They stood in their knickers in Aida's room, trying on different outfits. Eva did not have any party outfits with her, and she would not go out in her favourite t-shirt, so they had borrowed a heap of oriental looking dresses from Aida's mother, which would not ever fit her again. The dresses hugged Eva's impressive hips. Her breasts were hanging too low in the dress, stretching out the material where the waist section was designed to be. Eva tried to squeeze into her only bra, but they could not fasten it. Aida had to go down and ask her mother for one of her bras. 

It was an old-fashioned contraption of the highest quality silk lace. It was also extremely large. Eva lifted her fat swollen hangers in to the cups, and Aida secured it for her. Her tits were lifted so that they stood straight out from her body, and they were living their own life floating in the cups. The dress showed quite some cleavage and Eva thought with satisfaction about what an impression she would make on the boys! 

The girls had such a good time at the party, and Eva lapped up the attention that her impressive cleavage gave to her. The boys at the party could not but help but ogle at her breasts that hung so beautifully in her party dress. The summer may have given her a small potbelly, but it was nothing compared to what she had up top. 

After the party the summer was all but over, and Aida and Eva parted. Eva was off for a college year in the US, so they would not meet until next summer.


----------



## Observer (Aug 26, 2006)

*Part Two - A Year in the United States of America *

Eva left for the US as a 210 lb beauty, after adding thirty pounds over the summer on top of the forty she had put on over the previous two years. She wore clothes that at the start of the summer had fitted comfortably but were now struggling to contain her large swingers and contain her oh-so-plump ass. 

Most of her wardrobe did not even come close to fitting her assets at all. So with her arrival in New York, where she would spend the next year studying, she set about finding herself some clothes which gave her more room. 

Eva was sensible enough to realise that with the amount of weight she had put on recently she was bound to put on some more during the year, so she stuck mainly to elasticised waists on pants and baggy jumpers and T shirts. She did, however, buy one dress for the Fresher's Ball at the end of the first week. It was tight and black and showed off her immense cleavage just perfectly. 

Eva, upon her arrival at the campus, was quick to figure out the lay of the land. The university had three canteens which students were entitled to use as often as they liked between seven thirty in the morning to eight at night. Eva used these as a point of reference, working out the nearest to her room, the lecture halls and the library. 

After setting out her things in her new room, she went to try the quality of the food the university had to offer. She was so impressed with the sandwiches at the first canteen. A little too embarrassed to go back for more, she moved to another of the canteens and had a big bowl of pasta and garlic bread for her second lunch, plus a big slice of chocolate cake that had caught her eye on the way in. 

It had started again, Eva letting her desire to enjoy her food take hold, and the quality at the university turned out to be much better than she had expected. During the first week, it was a chance for new students to get to know each other and get settled in. Eva certainly did that, going out every night, partying with her fellow students and then spending large parts of the days moving between the three canteens. Sometimes she had two or three sittings of breakfast, lunch and dinner at the different places as to not show how much of a pig she was being. 

At the end of the week came the much-anticipated Fresher's Ball. Eva brought out the dress she had brought just merely a week earlier for the occasion, and yet, as she put it on, she had incredible trouble getting her body to squeeze into it. Finally, on the third attempt she managed to get the zip to go all the way up to the top of the dress and, after a bit of work lining up her huge swingers, she was ready to go to the Ball. 

Eva, the girl with the massive cleavage, proved to be a real hit with the young men at the party. She had such a beautiful face and although she was quite a big girl she carried her weight predominately where the men liked. After plenty of drinking and dancing, came the first time she met Steve. 

Steve was an American from New Jersey, and he had been sucked straight into Eva by the draw of her large swingers. They danced and chatted much of the night away together and finished with a kiss and arranging a date for the following week. Eva just could not wait for their next meeting. The dress had done its magic, even if she probably would never be able to squeeze into it again 

The foreign students were all placed in rooms for two; Eva found herself sharing with a French girl called Michelle. Michelle was quite petite comparedto her roommate, weighing but a little over 120 pounds and, totally unlike Eva, had virtually no cleavage at all. Both of the young women, although not sharing a first language, spoke excellent English. 

Over the first week, the two girls had got on really well and were becoming really good friends. By the end of that first week, Eva was comfortable enough with her to wander around their room in just her bra and panties. On the Monday of the second week, not content with the two breakfasts and lunch sittings and three dinners, Eva purchased with some of the sizable allowance her parents had provided for her a bounty of savoury snacks and sweets for the night. 

So, after finishing some of the reading she had been set on her first day of lectures, she joined Michelle on the sofa to watch some TV. Eva sat, almost constantly munching away on her collection of goodies. She also encouraged her new friend to help herself to whatever she wanted, which was nowhere near as big as the bags of goodies Eva poured into her mouth but was a hefty portion nonethless for someone as thin as Michelle. 

The rest of the week up to Eva's first date with Steve followed a similar pattern to that day. Eva spent plenty of her free time between lectures at the canteens and then, when her work for the day was finished, sitting down in front of the TV with her roommate and ploughing through bags of snacks. 

She had been looking forward to her date all week, and, when it came, she decided her current clothes designed for comfort would not do. So she went out and brought some new skin-tight jeans and a t-shirt deep cut at the top so to show off her prize assets. What she did not really notice was how the sizes were already larger than the dress she had brought just two weeks ago. 

Dressed in her new attire, she set out on her date with Steve to the cinema and then onto a bar for a drink after. During the film, there was plenty of kissing and groping in the back row, plus the eating of the large popcorn Eva had assured Steve brought her beforehand. Then, it was onto a student bar where Eva and Steve got very drunk indeed and ended back at his room where they went at it through the night. 

Waking up the following morning, Steve could not help but think that perhaps there was a little too much of the beauty before him. Yes, her breasts were large, but maybe even a little too big; they just did not stop swaying. Her ass was certainly plenty to grab hold of, but there was also plenty more besides. He found his new Swedish girlfriend really attractive. But if only she lost a few pounds, she could be an absolute stunner. 

Eva, as she herself woke up moments later, looked at the man who had taken her virginity and just thought how lucky she was to have found such a great man. He was smart, funny and, he had a great muscular body. 

The pair continued to date for the next six weeks, and they were having a great time together, but Steve could not help but notice that, far from losing any weight, she seemed to be piling it on instead at quite a rate. Indeed, the fun she was having with Steve was doing nothing to quell her appetite, and in the eight weeks now since she had arrived in the States she had put on almost twenty pounds, making her stand at around 230lbs. The pair had a date that night, and Steve wondered what he should do about his growing girlfriend. 

Eva was in no way aware of any trouble on the horizon for her relationship; she just could not fault him and he at least seemed to feel the same about her. Their date for tonight was in a very nice steak restaurant, and Eva had tried her hardest to insure not to have snacked at all during the afternoon to make sure she had room for the treats in store. She found out of her wardrobe a loose-fitting but still relatively fancy top and pants, as she could see this being quite a feast. 

They both arrived at the restaurant, and they each ordered the sixteen-ounce steak. By the end Steve was quite stuffed and the thought of anything else to eat was furthest from his mind. So when the waitress asked, and Eva ordered herself some chicken wings he was shocked. When, after the waitress asked a second time, she ordered a piece of mud pie and asked to make sure it was a big slice, he was positively disgusted. 

It made up his mind that as well as he got on with Eva, he could not be seen out with this eating machine any longer. It was embarrassing, and he just did not find her attractive anymore. He still liked the girl so he tried to be nice about it, saying the usual, 'it's not you, it's me,' 'it's just not working out,' and ending with, 'you're a great person and you'll find someone who can really appreciate you.' 

It did not, however, make Eva feel any better, and she cried herself to sleep that night and for many nights to follow. She also turned further to one of her great joys left: to eat and eat. This she did in the five weeks up to the start of the Christmas break. She no longer cared what people thought of her gorging so she did not bother to waste the energy walking between the canteens and just kept filling her plates time after time. 

There was little comfort to be found in anything healthy, so she stuck mainly to fatty meals and desserts. Even while doing work, which she still managed at least to keep reasonably well up with, she would munch away on bag after bag of crisps and sweets. Every evening, she would just plonk herself down on the sofa and watch TV while making her way through yet more food. 

Michelle had been worried about her friend and during this time had tried to get Eva's mind off Steve. It had not been going too well, but due to constant pressuring she had managed to get Eva to agree to come to the end of term party the university was holding. She also a couple of days before the party managed to convince her to come along to do a spot of shopping with her so they could each find something to wear. 

Michelle quickly found herself a beautiful red dress in an eight, so then they went on to find one for Eva. Eva decided on a dress similar to the one she had worn to the Fresher's Ball although this one was in a plus size, and she decided to show a little less cleavage than before. While she was out, she also set about finding herself some new loose fitting clothes, as the ones she'd brought at the beginning of the term were decidedly tight. She then purchased some new bras and panties as well, as her current ones, like everything else, were struggling with her size. 

Eva had a great time at the party; she was finally getting over splitting with Steve, and it was good to catch up with many of the friends she had been neglecting during the last few weeks. The dress she wore for this night out certainly did not have the effect with the boys the one she had worn at the start of term had. No one tried chatting up Eva that night, not that she even noticed; she was happy again with her friends and was not ready for that sought of thing yet. She crashed out in bed that night, happy for the first time in weeks and ready to start enjoying life again. 

Eva woke the following morning as Michelle was rising from her bed and watched as she put together some of the things for her trip back to France for the holidays. Eva could not help but notice that Michelle was well on the way towards her Freshman 15. 

She noted that her roommate must have put on 10lbs to her slender frame; still skinny at around 130 pounds, she was pleased that now her friend had got at least the start of a cleavage. As Eva spun around and sat up on her bed, she started to look at the effects the term had had on her own body. First, she noticed that her breasts were indeed even larger than they had been at the start but not really that much bigger. 

It was what she found under them that really shocked her; over the space of the term she had developed a belly that now spilled out all over her lap. It did not quite stick out as far as her swingers but was not far off, and her breasts now had something to rest on that she had hoped for the summer before. As she got up, she noticed that it was not just her breasts that jiggled when she moved, but in fact it was her entire body and that was fine by her. 

The term had seen her weight go up 20 lbs in the first eight weeks, but then in the final five weeks she had, through her depression, put on another 35lbs. Now coming up to Christmas she now hit the scales at 265 pounds, and Christmas always seemed to be a time for a little overindulgence. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Eva, unlike most of the students, was not going home for Christmas as her parents were away on business most of the time over the period and besuides they were in Europe. She saw Michelle off at the airport for her trip home and wondered what to do over the festive period. She started by doing some Christmas shopping, which she'd not gotten around to doing earlier but now was getting desperate as it all had to be sent by international mail. 

She found gifts for both her parents; she found for her mother a beautiful painting and her father a selection of CDs, as she just never knew what to buy him. By this time she was tired of shopping so settled down in the mall's food court and consumed a hearty lunch of lasagne, a selection of sandwiches and half a dozen doughnuts. She then had to find presents for Aida and Michelle; she found for each of them a bottle of perfume and some accessories. Pleased with her work before she left the mall, she went back to the food court for a couple of cream cakes and a coffee. 

One thing she would have to do without for the three week break was the campus canteens, which closed during the break. As good as the canteen's food was she was glad of the excuse to try a more varied menu of food for a while. She started the first night of the holiday by trying an all-you-can-eat Chinese restaurant that some of her fellow students had recommended. 

She was certainly glad she had gone, and each trip to the buffet she found yet more treats. Spring rolls, prawn crackers, chicken and cashew nuts, sweet and sour pork - you name it, she had it, and it was all so heavenly. After about her ninth plate, she was not really sure she could manage anymore. She decided enough was enough and waddled out of the restaurant and went back to her room. 

When she got there, she cracked open a bottle of wine and curled up in front of the TV. After having been so stuffed earlier, she finally decided that she could now manage a little more and grabbed a few bags of chocolates out of the stash. She noted that it was a running a little low and would need to be replenishing soon. So there she sat, all night finishing off a whole bottle of wine and also a third and forth bag of chocolates. She was so stuffed Eva did not even bother to get off the sofa and go to bed; she just slept where she was. 

The following morning, although a little cold out, it was otherwise a nice day, and, being Swedish, she could handle the cold. She decided she would do some sight seeing around New York. But that had to wait until she had some breakfast; she decided on a café just down the road from the campus. She decided if she was going to out and about all day it ought to be dainty, so she had a big fry-up with a mug of coffee and, just to be sure, she had half a dozen pancakes covered with syrup and ice cream. 

Belly satisfied, she made her way into the centre of the city to start her trip. In the morning, she looked at the 09/11 Memorial and went up the Statue of Liberty and was very impressed by the view on this clear day. Then, before she could go anywhere else, she started to hear her belly call that it was time for lunch. So she wandered into the nearest place she could find, which happened to be a Burger King, and ordered herself a super-sized whopper meal. Having ploughed through the burger, fries and coke, still not being content, she went down the road to a café and got her self a BLT baguette and a couple of cream cakes. 

Finally ready to continue, she went to the Empire State Building, struggling to think of anywhere she really wanted to go next. She stopped at a Starbucks for a coffee and the obligatory Danish pastry which turned out to be two, then three. 

Still having not thought of anywhere to visit, she went off shopping for nothing in particular. Having spent around three hundred dollars on yet more clothes and other bits and pieces on the way back, she went to the supermarket to restock her stash. 

By the time she had finished, she could hardly carry the bags of goodies she had collected. So, shattered from her day's efforts, she decided dinner tonight would be a couple of large takeaway pizzas, saving her the need to go out. The night was spent as the last in front of the, box spread out on the couch - first tearing through the pizzas and then some of the bags of crisps and sweets she'd recently purchased. By the time she went to bed that night, she had got through over four thousand calories worth of food. 

The next week up to Christmas day went much the same as the previous two days. She would wake up and get a fried breakfast from the café down the road, and then, for lunch and dinner, she would try different restaurants in the area, making sure to try enough to give them a good chance to impress. Then, before going to bed, she would just sit down in front of the TV and munch away on her treats. 

For Christmas, she had planned something a bit special; it was to be a food extravaganza from start to finish. She had to be up early to call her parents and some friends from back home as with the time difference their Christmases were almost over. That done, it was time for the real celebrations to begin; she had found out which restaurants around the area were closed and whose were open for a limited period. Therefore, she had booked a table at a restaurant to get a roast dinner at 2pm and another table at a steak house for 6pm. Accompanied with that, she had brought into her room a couple of dozen doughnuts and pancakes for breakfast and a chocolate gateau and lemon cheesecake for the evening. 

The breakfast was a big task, and she failed to finish her assorted doughnut and pancakes covered in ice cream and syrup. Not to be defeated by a challenge, she continued after her initial sitting to keep on going back for more until shortly before one she finally ran out. Then she started to get ready for lunch. 

The place she had found for lunch, although not one of her favourites, did do a decent roast dinner. She ordered the pâté for starters and just the standard roast turkey for her main course. When the food arrived, she was shocked at how much her hunger had come back since breakfast, and she made easy work of the two courses. When the waitresses came over and asked if she wanted anything else, she did not need asking twice. 

“Can I have a large slice of apple pie and custard, please?” 

Large meant large in this restaurant and Eva, now on a mission, spooned it up with great vigour. With lunch out of the way, Eva was feeling very tired as a large meal often does, so she had a couple of hours sleep. She could not sleep too long as she had to make sure she was at the steakhouse by six. 

So at six, there she was, sitting at her table at the restaurant where she ordered a lovely medium rare thirty-two ounce steak, chunky fries, onion rings and plenty of relish. It went down a treat; the sleep had done wonder to bring back her hunger. This time, she went without the dessert as she knew back in her room those two treats awaited her return. 

Back at the room, she locked the door, kicked off all her clothes, turn onto the Christmas telly, cracked open a bottle of Port and then got a couple of dishes, spoons and the chocolate gateau. She plonked herself down on the sofa and dug into the first slice of the rich and creamy cake. As the time went by, the Port started to disappear, as did the cake. 

When it was about nine, the gateau was already two-thirds gone, and Eva, after a change, brought out the cheesecake as well. It was a bit blurry to Eva, but as the hours moved on, the gateau and cheesecake had fully been transferred into their new home: Eva's plumping body. She had moved into a state of semi-consciousness, induced by the large excesses of the day. 

It was an experience Eva strangely enjoyed and got her turned on so much that she started pleasuring herself there on the sofa; the two empty plates sat on the table beside her. There, she eventually drifted off into a deep sleep. It had been a Christmas like no other - that was for sure - but not in a bad way. 

The end of the Christmas holidays was a lot like the first couple days for Eva, and, all in all, it had been one of the best, even if she had missed her family and friends. By the end of the Christmas break, Eva had amassed an extra twenty-five pounds on her bulging body. Not bad for just under a month, and it made her jiggle even more as she moved around.


----------



## Observer (Aug 26, 2006)

When Michelle arrived back after Christmas, Eva noticed her friend had completed the Freshman 15 over the break. She had not been able to indulge herself the same ways in the evenings, so instead she had been taking larger portions at meal times and even sometimes going back for seconds. 

Before, it was only in the evenings that Michelle would pig out, but that had changed over the holidays as she had seen meals could be equally as fun. At the start of this new term, she started having more abundant meals from the canteen, along with her food binges with Eva each night. The results, Eva was sure, would be Michelle adding plenty more to the fifteen pounds before the end of the year. 

Eva awoke, glancing at her clock and realising her alarm had not gone off, and suddenly realised her first lecture was only ten minutes away. She, as quickly as she could manage, threw on some clothes and made a dash to get to the lecture. As she jogged, she felt her body swaying every which way, like it had a life of its own. Before she made it a quarter of the way there, she was so out of breath she had to stop and sit down. 

After a good five minutes, she had finally managed to get her breath back and, now hopelessly late for the lecture, wandered down to the canteen for some breakfast. On finishing off her third plate of fried goodies, she decided two things: she would have to buy a new alarm clock and, secondly, could do with doing some light exercise as her dash for the lecture was just embarrassing, as well as a bit worrying. 

One evening shortly after, Eva sat down with a bowl of spaghetti bolognaise - her second trip to the counter - she was asked by a young man if he could join her at the table. After she said yes, he sat down, and they chatted over their meals. 

She discovered, among other things that his name was Ben, and he was from Minnesota. He appeared to be very interested in Eva, and it had been so long since anyone had, that she lapped it up, and, by the time she had finished a generous slice of apple pie, they had arranged a date for the following night. 

Eva - as had almost always become a necessity every time she went somewhere a bit special - had to go shopping first, as nothing other than her pants with stretched waists and baggy tops fit. She settled on a pair of jeans and a low cut T-shirt, showing off her huge mammaries. He had said he would leave where he was taking her as a surprise, but just to come with her appetite, which was something she was sure she could manage. 

When he came to pick her up at eight, she could not help but think he struggled to live up to Steve in the looks department. He was a good couple of inches smaller; he, rather than being well toned, was a bit on the fat side and his face just was not as appealing. He had, however, asked her out, and they did not seem to be queuing anymore, so she might as well give it a go. 

He took her to a rather fancy Mexican restaurant, which was very authentic in its style. It soon became apparent she needed a big appetite as the portions were huge. The tortillas she had ordered as her appetiser were stacked high on her plate. It would have been a struggle for a lot of people to even make it through, but not Eva and her sizable hunger. 

Next was the Carne Asada, which was one hell of a steak, and it tasted gorgeous as it almost melted on the tongue as she ploughed her way through. Before finishing the plate, she had had to sneakily reach down and undo the top button of her new jeans as her waist expanded yet further. 

It was not often that a starter and main course were a struggle for Eva, but this had been like four meals in other restaurants. It was, even with her spilling out of her jeans, too hard to turn down dessert, and she ordered a slice of flan. When it came, she was somewhat relieved to see it was not quite on the scale of some of the other dishes had been but still incredibly tasty. 

Eva had loved the food in the restaurant, and was sure she would have to come back again, but not sure whether it would be with Ben, who she found quite boring while not looking that great. Before deciding what to do about Ben, she had to think about what to do with her jeans, which would not be fastening anytime soon. She finally decided to pull down her T-shirt as far as she could and put a hand in a pocket to pull them up as she walked. She was successful in hiding the fact from everyone but Ben who had found it quite a turn-on as the way he had as she motored through all the food placed before her. 

When he made his move before they got back to their rooms, the free flowing sangria over the meal and fresh air made Eva keener than she would otherwise have been. So when he kissed her, she returned it with equal enthusiasm - so much so, taking her hand off holding her jeans, which then started to fall until Ben noticed and pulled them back up. 

Before long, they had found their way into Ben's bed, and he started groping away at her flabby ass, her gigantic breasts and her food-gorged taut belly. Then he entered her, and, as he kept moving in and out, her whole body swayed uncontrollably. She found the sex and the way he made her body feel so much better than anything she'd had with Steve. It was as if he worshiped her figure and loved to touch every inch of her. She decided that Ben was worth at least another date or two if he could make her feel so good. 

So they went on another couple of dates, but they followed a similar pattern to the first. He was just too dull and did not turn her on, other than in bed, where he tried his best to make up. She had also noticed he was fascinated with watching her eat and realised he had been doing it for weeks in the canteens before he had asked her out. 

The fact that he loved her eating habits and its results just was not worth being with someone who other than in bed when she just did not like that much, so she finished with him before they even made a fourth date. What had intrigued her was the fact that there were other guys out there that would also like her sizable body the same way. In the three weeks since the start of term and those three dates, she had put on an extra twelve pounds, taking her weight just over three hundred. 

The next couple of months were uneventful for Eva, and she just got on with her work, socialised with friends and carried on eating like there was no tomorrow. In the last couple of months, Eva had put on another nineteen pounds, taking her total weight to 323 pounds. It was now entering April and Easter was approaching fast again. Eva had no plans to leave for the holidays this time because the work was building up for the exams after break. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

The Easter break saw the work and revision Eva had to do start to crank up a little. During Easter, however, was Eva's 19th birthday, and she was not going to let it pass without a bang. Many of her friends had opted to go home for the break, so the numbers were limited. That meant, Eva treated the rest to a day of pampering in a beauty parlour. 

They did all the things you would do, manicures, hair styling, make-up and Eva's favourite, a massage. She just loved the way it made her body feel as the masseuse's hand beat down on her soft flesh. She followed that by going to the great Italian restaurant she had found on one of her many fact-finding missions of restaurants in the Manhattan area. The array of great pasta dishes was incredible, and Eva found herself recommending almost everything on the menu to her four guests, having tried so many of them on previous visits. 

The day relaxing and enjoying her friends company had been a welcome relief in the sea of learning. With the exception of her birthday, the Easter break had been short of fun and high on the work factor. 

As she peered into the mirror in her room, Eva saw her belly during the break had quite clearly become her most prominent feature, eclipsing her breasts in the distance it stuck out by a good couple of inches. This fact had Eva intrigued, and she wanted to know exactly what it was that she did measure, so she went out and brought a tape measure. It was proving difficult on her own, so she enlisted the help of Michelle for the operation. 

It read, as Michelle struggled to get the tape around, 48 inches across her breasts, 46 for her waist and 51 inches for her hips. That done, she also decided she would like to know her weight. Finding the scales in the bathroom down the hall did not go high enough (they stopped at only 250 pounds), she went to the mall and used an industrial styled scale, which showed her weight to be three hundred and forty two pounds. 

It had been a long time since she had measured herself properly, and it was only the clothes she brought that had been a true indicator. She knew she had become a very big girl but had not quite realised on what scale. It, however, did not bother her. She liked what she had seen in the mirror and liked the sound as the large numbers were read out - and so what if she was fat? 

After Easter came the serious work, and pressure started to build on everyone. Eva went through her revision, doing long days and long nights cramming at her desk or in the library. Always, wherever she was, she would have a few bags of crisps or sweets to keep her company. As the weeks rolled on to her first exam, the pounds were steadily rolling on, too, so much so that she was finding it more and more difficult to get up out of her chair from her desk. Also, her ever-expanding belly had started to rub against the front of the desk as she sat to do her revision. 

When the exams finally started, it was almost a relief, as at least there was no more revision to be done. The exams, Eva felt quite confident, had gone well, and the weeks and months of work had hopefully been useful. It may have had an affect on her size, but that was not something Eva would worry about. 

---------------------------------------------------------

The last exam was over. It was the 14th of June, and it was time for a celebration and a goodbye to all her friends. An End of Year party was planned for a couple of day's time, but Eva planned to make the next couple of day's one big party. She started by heading straight over to the canteen for a celebratory lunch. 

It consisted of a plate of lasagne with garlic bread, a bowl chicken chow mien, and then a few slices of pepperoni pizza and finally to finish the savouries a plate of fried chicken and fries. Then, to tempt her sweet tooth, she had a bowl of ice cream piled high, then a piece of cheesecake and, finally, a hot fudge sundae. She left the canteen full, but it did not stop her finding a spot out in the sun by the lake to lie and to work her way through four ice creams and three pound bags of sweets. 

As the sun went down, she made her way back to her room to get ready for a night out. She would have dressed in something fancy if only she had something that fit; the exams had helped put on plenty of pounds but not given her the chance to update her wardrobe. She finally settled on a pair of jeans with an elasticised waist that was now running out of stretch and a top which had not intended to look like a crop top but now showed a beautiful tyre of fat around her middle. 

Satisfied it was the best she could do, she set off to the all-you-can-eat Chinese with some of the others who had already finished their exams. Eva, over the space of this year, had definitely got over any shyness of indulging herself in front of others, and her eight trips to the counter certainly proved this fact. The rest were happy enough, chatting and drinking wine, having finished eating long before Eva even started to get warmed up. Meal finally over, they went to one of the student's flats and continued working through bottles of wine, Eva, her added size helping, worked through a bottle and a half, and, although well on the way, was not in the same state as some of the others that had come back. 

The extra weight may have stopped her getting into quite the same state the night before, but come the morning and her head felt like it was being slowly crushed in a vice. After a couple of aspirin, she opted for that ideal hangover cure: a big greasy fry-up at the café down the road. The portions were, as usual, huge, but Eva was a growing girl and just trying to numb the pain, so she ordered a second with all the trimmings to follow the first. 

As she left the café, having finished the second portion with surprising gusto, she felt her belly pulling her down with the contents inside. She filled the morning, starting on the packing of her things for leaving in a few days time and watching some TV. Lunch was a similar affair to the day before, only she added a fifth main course to the three desserts. 

After lunch, she met up with her roommate, who had just finished her last exam. They had arranged to go to the mall to chill and get some retail therapy. On arrival, Michelle mentioned she had not had lunch yet and, not one to deprive her friend of a meal, Eva joined her in a trip to the food court. 

For someone who had already had a lunch suitable for four people at least, she surprised even herself by ordering a foot long bacon and cheese baguette from Subway and a dozen doughnuts from Dunkin' Doughnuts. It was matched by Michelle, whose appetite had been continuing to improve as the year had progressed but still was dwarfed by that of the ever-expanding Eva. 

Meal deposed of into their bulging bellies, they set about finding something for the party the following day. Michelle found a daring red silk figure hugging dress that had a low cut neckline to show off her new deep cleavage. The dress clung to all her new bulges - and none more so than her flabby ass that you could see swaying as she walked. 

For Eva, the job of finding something to wear on these nights out was becoming an ever-increasing problem. Her immense size was making it hard to find decent fancy clothes that fit. Finally, she found a Lane Bryant store that as least catered better than most for her size while still keeping quite stylish. She chose a smart blue dress, which showed her curves off rather than looking like a tent. 

Gone were the days when she would show off all her deep cleavage in public, but the dress gave a little sneak preview with a slight slit down the front to anyone whom may be interested. While she was out, she also purchased a fresh set of baggy clothes to replace the pre-exam ones, which had become figure hugging. 

Clothes shopping out the way, the girls went looking for CDs, make-up and books for the trips home. By the time they had finished, it was late afternoon, and Eva suggested a quick coffee before they went back. Of course, Eva's coffee came with a selection of four different pastries, and Michelle, who had not had two lunches, settled for one, not wanting to feel totally left out. 

That evening, feeling a little lethargic, the girls decided rather than go out they would just stay in and save themselves for the following night. So when they got back Michelle ordered some pizza. Eva being Eva, decided that she wanted three family sizes, one pepperoni, one Hawaiian and one four seasons. Michelle sprung for a regular meat-feast. 

The pizza arrived thirty minutes later, which was too long for Eva to wait so she had been dipping into a bag of crisps up to its arrival. With the pizza there and paid for, Eva chose to strip down to just her panties. She still rarely wore a bra and clothes in the room anymore; they could just be too restricting - and what was there to be embarrassed about? 

Clothes stripped off, she dug in, alternating between pizzas after every slice for a bit of variation. It took a while; there was enough there for about ten people at a push, but the bottomless pit that had become Eva's belly finally, after around an hour, managed to squeeze in the last mouthful. After dinner, she positioned herself on the seat in front of the telly with a second bottle of wine for the two of them. 

After about an hour passed, not really hungry but through force of habit, Eva got Michelle to get some snacks out of their stash. They sat there on the sofa, watching rubbish on the telly, drinking glass after glass of wine and going through bag after bag of crisps, chocolates, and sweets. At around midnight, Michelle made them each a sundae that filled the bowls and went down a treat. At around two, they called it a night and headed for bed. 

Even for Eva, today's feasting had been pushing the boundaries, and she struggled to lift herself off the sofa. As she made for bed, she had to haul all the flab along that was pulling her down every step of the way. It felt as if her belly was hanging lower, which indeed it was. Like her breasts used to sag before the belly got in their way, it was now her belly's turn to do the same as gravity had really taken hold. 

The next day leading up to the party, Eva tried to control her excesses a least a little as she did not want to be too stuffed to have a little dance later. The effects of the day before were still pressing home, and she was not ready for another day like that just yet. It did not mean, however, she did not eat - far from it, she ploughed through more than most people eat in a few days; it just happened not to be as much for her. 

Around eight, it was time to get ready. A few of her friends had come around to have a few glasses of wine as they got prepared. They laughed and chatted as they did each other's make-up, drank, sang along to CDs and got changed into their outfits. Eva, from experience, had insured the dress she brought had enough room to cope with any excess she would have gained since buying the dress. 

Michelle, on the other hand, was not so in the know, and Eva could see that a day and a half binging on food had left her tummy bulging out to the fabric of her dress. It may have been clinging a bit tight, but Michelle still looked pretty good in that dress, and Eva was sure she would not want for attention that night. 

So they arrived around ten and quickly got chatting and saying their goodbyes to the friends they had made over what had been a year of great change and great fun for Eva and Michelle. 

At the party, she happened upon Steve and his new girlfriend, Rachael, who Eva had heard about but not previously met. She was surprised by the appearance of Steve's new girl. She was not only skinny; she looked positively anorexic. It was not the first time she had seen him since, but this was the first time they were in a position where ignoring each other could seem rude. Steve, looking at Eva now, was sure he had made the right choice in dumping her. 

"Man," he thought, I couldn't be seen out with that lump of lard. One thing, though, she's far better looking than skinny Nichole I have tonight. Why can't I find someone nicely in the middle? 

"Boy," Eva thought, "if only he liked his girls with a fuller figure. He is still so gorgeous, but, hey, you win some lose some."

So they made polite conversation for a couple of minutes, made their excuses, said a quick goodbye and separated fast. 

The party was winding down, and people were starting to leave, many of whom Eva would never see again. Eva hit upon an idea at the end of the party. She went and found Ben, who was happily, she discovered, still single. She got him to take her home just to give him a more personal goodbye, and, hopefully, some more of that great sex. 

With the added eighty pounds since they last had been together, Ben seemed to be even more aroused by Eva's fleshy form. The foreplay, she found, was great as he worked his way around her body. He kissed and caressed her body from top to bottom, making each curve and fold in her flabby form feel magical, working down from her huge breasts to the belly and its folds with a pillow-like feel and then down to her pussy that had started to be covered with a layer of fat. 

Then, when she was aroused like never before, he entered her wet vagina, just calling out, and the orgasms flowed through the night as he put in a truly championship performance. As she got up in the morning, nothing needed saying. It had been a mutual enjoyment of Eva's body and no more, and they just said a quick goodbye, neither expecting they would ever see the other again. 

Back at the room, it was time for the girls to get packed, getting ready to go their separate ways. Eva noted that Michelle, while not matching in any way the same amount of gain as her, had still been impressively transformed. The vast increases in her meals and the evening gross-outs had taken Michelle from having no shape to being quite voluptuous. 

During their time at university, she had put on just shy of fifty pounds, taking her up to 169 pounds. The girl that previously had no cleavage at all to speak of now had an abundance, which was emphasised by the fact that her current 34D bra that was struggling to contain her breasts. There, however, was not where the bulk of the weight had gone; it was her butt that had received it, and any jeans she wore fought to keep her big round buttocks in check. 

So, it was off the airport and to end Eva's stay in the US. She said her goodbyes to her newly plump friend Michelle at the airport, who was staying on an extra couple of weeks to look around the states before returning to France. The girl that was leaving the airport was quite different from the one that had arrived just ten months ago. 

There was an extra hundred-and-seventy pounds of her, for one thing. Her stretch marks had gradually over time increased to a point now where they almost seemed to be forming patterns across her large sagging breasts and mountain of a belly. There was cellulite ravaging her ass and down her legs, just adding extra to the way in which she waddled as she walked. The fat in her belly had created a fold, splitting it in two and was now on the way to forming another. Her belly had started to lose the battle with gravity and had started to cover her pussy. Her breasts had been taken into check by her gigantic belly but were now escaping off to the sides, looking for space. 

It was as if a new woman had replaced the girl who had left Sweden just ten months ago. Now she was on her way back. What would life have in store for the three-hundred-and-eighty pound Eva?


----------



## Observer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Chapter 3 - Back Home*

Eva, on her return to Sweden, arranged to stay at her friend Aida's for a couple of days. So, at the train station, Aida and her brother waited for her friend to return from her year away. 

Alex was excited about seeing Aida's pretty friend again. 

“She was a bit too chubby last summer; I wonder if she has lost that baby fat by now?” he thought. He also thought about those heavy drooping breasts and that jiggling fat ass. 

The train arrived. 

“Hello!” 

It was Eva's voice, but it was hard to recognize her! She wore a large T-shirt with a college logotype on it, over a pair of loose linen pants. Her pretty face was changed; it was rounder with dimples and the beginning of a second chin - no, a definite second chin! 

She was holding a bag over her shoulder and the t-shirt stretched tight over a massive chest, two immense breasts hanging all the way down to, and, a bit below, the waistline of her trousers. Under the breasts, a hanging bag of fat, her stomach, protruded and jiggled with each motion. The linen pants were filled to the brim with her fat thighs, and her rear stuck out behind her, sagging low. 

Aida hugged her, and her hand could not meet around Eva's massive fat teenage body. 

The girls and Alex, shortly after getting back to Aida's home, went down to have a swim before lunch. 

Eva, now half-way to twenty, was obese, but her face had not changed and was as stunning and model-looking as before. When she sat down on the blanket beside Aida, she raised the XXL T-shirt over her head and revealed tits that reached down to her lap, spreading all over the upper body. They were marked with long stretch marks and veins were visible under the extended white soft skin. The aureoles were as big as saucers, and the red nipples stuck up half a finger as broad as thick sausages. Her tummy rested in her lap. They were looking at a young woman of about 380 pounds! 

She slowly got to her feet and wriggled out of her trousers. She only kept on her knickers, huge white panties stretching over her shapeless, hanging buttocks. They looked like they contained at least 50 pounds of fat each! Her grotesque breasts reached below her panty line. She was too fat even by Turkish standards. 

She took sun oil and oiled them one at the time, lifting each tit to get oil under it. She then leaned backwards, let the breasts hang to each side and admired her fat round tummy. Her ass spread outwards under her revealing deep cellulite. She smiled at Aida. 

“Please put some cream on my back, Aida!” 

Eva got up on her arms and knees. Her tits swaying uncontrollably to all directions, her tummy sagging under her and her enormous ass vibrating, she lowered herself, pulling her tits up in front of her so that she could rest her pretty face on them. She looked into Alex's eyes as she wriggled her shapeless globes of fat, causing ripples that seemed never to want to stop, shaking her deformed cellulite ass, shaking it, smiling, shaking it again… 

“This is my version of belly dance!” 

They laughed. Eva slowly got to her feet, took off her knickers and waddled naked out towards the water. Her tits moving over her flabby stomach that just barely revealed her big swollen fat sex and an ass that lived its own life, the obese Swedish girl welcomed the summer. 

Eva's swim was certainly on the short side. It took her no time at all to get absolutely exhausted. She did however find the added weight enabled her to float a lot easier, as her fat worked as a great buoyancy aid. So as Aida and Alex swam around her, she just lay back and relaxed. Her appetite before too long won out, and she got the other two to join her in going back for some well-earned lunch. 

Lunch, as it had been the last time Eva had been there, was a large affair, only this time it did not seem quite as large to her, she having gotten used to putting away such large portions every mealtime. Eva spent the next couple of days catching up with her good friends, relax and enjoying some fine food with Aida's family and looking forward to seeing her parents again after so long. 

It had been almost a year and a half since Eva's parents had seen their daughter. Although Eva had talked to and sent regular email to her parents, she had never sent any pictures. The difference was immense. They had already seen their daughter change from a 140lbs beauty, who had she lost another 5lbs could have been a model, swell to 180lbs over the two years between fourteen and sixteen. 

They had, however, missed how a summer of overindulgence had put another 30lbs onto her frame, leaving her with totally unruly breasts and a behind that had plenty to crab hold of. That had been followed by a year which had left their once little girl's body looking completely unrecognisable. She was 385 pounds of pure flesh; there was roll after roll of fat bulging out everywhere over her body. Eva was more than double the young woman she had been the last time her parents had seen her. It was only in her face you could tell it was the same person. It was obviously rounder and had some accompanying extra chins, but she still had the beautiful features in her face that she had always had. 

So, after a couple of days spent with her friend Aida, came the meeting with her parents back at their place on the coast. Eva, totally at ease with her appearance, choose to wear a pair of sweats and a jumper that failed to quite cover the bottom of her huge belly. 

It was quite a sight for her parents, who had no idea their daughter had gotten anywhere near as big in the last year. Two hundred pounds on your young pride and joy can be a bit of a shock, and it sure was. As she walked in, it took a while for them to realise it was even their daughter who had been dropped off back at the house. And then it came. 

“Err, hi, welcome back, honey. What have you done to yourself? I, err, can't believe it what happened. Urgh, you're huge!” her dad said 

“Well, I….” 

“It great to have you home, darling! Well, let's get you settled in and then we can have a chat,” her mother interjected 

So Eva settled back into her room while her parents, Eva was convinced, were preparing an assault on her weight gain. She took her time preparing her defense, but from the looks they had just given her, she knew it would be some battle - they looked disgusted. 

Others had looked and sneered before at her size in recent months, but no one she cared deeply about, and it hurt. And for the first time, she was actually concerned she had made a big mistake. It would have been better if they were a similar size to Aida's parents; then they couldn't help but keep quiet. They were not, however; in fact, she estimated her mother was around 150 and her father 180 pounds. And both were tall like Eva, so they looked pretty slender. 

It was inevitable. Her parents called her into the living room, and the 'chat' began. Eva was determined to keep calm and fight from her corner in a resolute manner. 

“So what happened, Eva? How did you let yourself go so fat? Darling, you can't be happy looking like that, can you?” said her father, quickly on the offensive. 

“I know I have put on a lot of weight, but I am happy with it, and I have enjoyed every minute of it.” 

“Come on, Eva; you must know it's not healthy - and how do you ever expect to find a man looking like that?” 

“I make sure I do plenty of exercise, believe it or not, and finding a man is my business.” 

“Look, Eva, you've got to lose some weight.” 

“But…” 

“It for your own good, precious. Your mother is going to set you a diet, and you're going to stick to it; it is the only way.” 

And so, reluctantly, Eva was put on a diet; she just did not know how she could get around it. The battle had been won by her father, but Eva was ready for the war. 

The diet started that evening, and, although it was a hearty meal for most, it barely took the edge off Eva's hunger. She pleaded after the meal for more. 

“Look, mother, I know you want me on a diet, but can't we do this gradually, please? I have not had a meal that small in years &#8211; please, just a little more. . .” 

Eva could see her mother's face kept its resolve and knew there would be no more food tonight. It took Eva hours to fall to sleep that night; the pain of her stomach calling out for food was just unbearable. 

The next couple of weeks followed a similar pattern: the meals Eva was given were adequate for someone of average build, but to Eva it was agony. Her mother was watching her like a hawk, and there were not any sign of weakness from either parent's position. She had even been banned from going out alone, as to prevent her cheating. 

By the end of a fortnight, Eva had lost 20 pounds and was worrying she would waste away and never be able to enjoy any fattening food again. That is when she knew she would have to take drastic action, so she decided that since she was old enough that she would move out. 

Her parents had been so generous in her year away that she still had money left over. She was sure she could make it last for a while at least. She would rent a flat and then look for a job - what could they do to stop her? Absolutely nothing! 

The next day, Eva managed to get her mother to let her leave the house alone as her mother had work to do. The first thing she did was go to the bakery in town and order a dozen doughnuts; as she bit into the first one, the taste was incredible, and she knew she was doing the right thing in moving out. She sat down on a bench in the town square and devoured the entire box, appreciating it all the more for the fortnight of torture. 

Eva, hunger satisfied for the first time in ages, set about finding a flat to rent; she brought a local property paper and worked her way through the rented list at the cheap end of the market. It took most of the day, but eventually she found a flat that, although small, was cheap, pleasant looking and well maintained. She could move in a couple of days, and she put the deposit down then and there. 

Before she went home, she had what she would call a proper dinner to go with the doughnuts and lunch she had already eaten. She found her third trip to the all-you-can-eat pizza buffet was enough; it was incredible how fast her appetite had shrunk back down. 

When Eva got back, she told her parent she was going to go. They were distraught and tried to convince her it was best she stayed at home - it was where she belonged - but she was having none of it, and, anyway, she had already put down the deposit. 

So it was a couple more days of torture, lessened by the fact she snuck in a few bags of sweets and her parents were giving up, knowing they had lost this weight battle. Then she was off to start out on her own. Her parents, if they regretted it, did not show any remorse for pressuring her into leaving. 

The flat was certainly small. It was open plan, with just the toilet and shower boxed off in one corner; there was a kitchenette, with a table and a couple of chairs, the sofa doubling up as her bed. The first thing she did in her new flat was sort the kitchenette out, put on the fridge-freezer and fill it with the few goodies she just could not resist buying on the way over. Then she went out again and brought some more things to fill the small cupboards and fridge to bursting point. 

That first night she decided would have to be dedicated to the official end of her diet. It was to be one of her famous binges she loved so dearly. She had a couple of pizzas in the oven, a lasagne waiting to follow, an apple pie in the fridge and a tub of ice cream in the freezer. It was when she had the dinner laid out that she realised as she sat down that the chairs were not designed for a girl of Eva's size. Her huge butt spilled out over the sides and she struggled to ever get comfortable. Not deterred, she dug into the first slice of four cheese pizza “Umm, pizza, how I've missed you so!” 

Then it was on, and the pizzas disappeared so quickly that the lasagne had not even finished cooking by the time she was ready for it. That went down slower than the pizza but still soon disappeared. It was the pie and ice cream that proved to be a challenge for her shrunken stomach, but she persevered, and, although it took a bit of a rest, it also disappear before she went off to sleep. 

The following morning, Eva realised the second problem of having such a small flat. All was going well until she tried to get into the shower and then she found it certainly was not intended for a girl of Eva's size. She could fit, just about, but to turn around was an impossible task, so much so that to wash her back she had to get out turn around then move in backwards. 

_'Oh well._' she thought, _'it's a small price to pay. Now, what's for breakfast? I'm starved.' _

She calculated that with a modest expenditure, she had enough money to keep her going for about two-and-a-half months. So, the sooner she could find a job the better; she certainly did not want to go back grovelling to her parents, and that was for sure. Preferably, she would like a job in business management, what the course she had gone to the US in the first place had been all about, but now was not the time to be fussy. She needed a job pretty quick. 

One thing, living and fending for herself, Eva soon realised was that cooking could be quite a mission. Particularly, when it was Eva you were cooking for. She no longer had the money to eat out or the Uni canteens readily available, so she had to be creative. The fact she still had not a job gave her plenty of time to do just that and she kept the culinary treats coming thick and fast. 

It took a month, with still no job on the horizon, but Eva was back to the same size she was when she went home: 385 pounds. Eva was proud of her achievement and was now determined to make four hundred by the start of September, another three weeks away, just to prove she had beaten her parents and their diet. 

August was a month of great rejection for Eva; the job applications kept on being followed by rejections. She had by the end of the month only about enough money left to get her through to the end of September; she certainly could not afford October's rent. 

One area, however, where she had been succeeding was her goal of 400 pounds before September. With five days to go, she was up to 397, and she invited Aida around to help in the final push. Eva had spent the day preparing a spread of astronomical proportions. The oven was constantly full of more and more food, although quite a bit disappeared into Eva's waiting maw and not the table. Aida was meant to arrive at seven but it took till half past for her to finally come, leaving Eva desperately trying to resist the full table and kitchen surfaces. 

“Hey, what took you so long? I hope you have brought your appetite; there is quite a feast in store.” 

“Don't you worry about my appetite! These two hundred and fifty pounds need plenty of maintaining,” Aida said, holding her belly for added emphasis. 

So the girls started to dig into the mountains of food that awaited them. It was incredible, the quantities that the girls could devour. Eva just ate like a girl on a mission; Aida was trying in vain to keep up, but it soon became clear who the true 'eating machine' was. 

Aida, once she was too stuffed to eat anymore, started to urge Eva on yet further and massaged her belly to ease some of the pain. It was six hours before Eva finally gave up on the constant supply of food Aida pushed upon her. She just fell asleep there, not wanting to move from the agony of food sloshing in her belly. The following morning on the scale in a local mall rest room she found she had indeed passed four hundred pounds, in fact, by an extra four. This, she decided, was the end of her revenge of sorts over her parents, and she would not set goals of her weight anymore. It was just childish. 

At four hundred pounds, she now found the shower was even more difficult as she was that much wider than she had been when she moved in. She now had to move in at a slight angle, but would still feel the doorframe squeeze against her bulges as she entered. Another thing, she had found that her sofa bed did not have the support a normal bed would have, and it was straining every night as she plopped her self down on it. 

By the start of September, she was getting desperate, and she was trawling around the offices and retail centres in town every day just on the off chance. By the middle of September, she was at the point where she was almost ready to admit defeat when she saw a vacancy in the local bakery. She popped inside, and they gave her the job just about as soon as she asked. Looking at her, the manager must have thought she knew how to prepare food. 

A job in a bakery was certainly not what Eva wanted to do for sure long-term, but she quickly came to appreciate the short-term benefits. Firstly, she now had money to spend; her salary, although not great, covered the rent with enough left over to buy the goods for plentiful breakfast and dinners. Secondly, she was able to snack throughout the day on an array of baked goodies and got to also take some leftovers home each night to enjoy grossing out in front of the TV. 

Since she was still feuding with her parents, Aida had invited her to spend Christmas with her and her parents. They made her feel like one of the family, and that meant she was treated to non-stop gluttony, provided by Aida's mother for all of her brood. She missed her own parents a lot over Christmas, but she could not back down. She just loved her food too much for that. 

Michelle came over from France in the middle of January, and Eva had been looking forward to seeing her friend ever since she said she was coming over. So the time had come, and Eva wandered over to the station to meet her friend; at first, she had problems registering it was her as she approached but then got that welcoming smile. 

Eva may have put on forty pounds in the seven months since she had left the States, but it was not so noticeable. Michelle, on the other hand, had put on ninety and it certainly was. She had at 259lbs had moved from pleasantly plump to just a plain fat girl. Her lower half was just huge, and her butt was now actually bigger than her friend, even if Eva did a hundred and sixty pounds on her. 

“Look at you; you have certainly learnt a few lessons from the master,” Eva said, holding her belly up with her hands. 

“Well, I am not up there with you just yet.” 

“At this rate it will not take long.” 

So the pair spent a pleasurable week, catching up, and Eva showing what Sweden had to offer - particularly the restaurants in the surrounding area. On the final night of Michelle's stay, the pair had been pigging out on pizza, chocolate and ice cream all night when Eva came up with a suggestion. 

“Hey, I have a tape measure over there in the drawer, and I've missed my measuring friend over the last few months. How about we see where I am?” 

“Sure, but you have to measure me first.” 

Eva measured her bust, which was 42 inches across, then her waist, which was 40. Finally came the hips, which were a whopping 55 inches &#8211; but, then, what do you expected with a two-hundred-and-sixty-five pound pear-shaped beauty? 

“Well, someone has certainly found the pleasure of good food recently! But, hey, this was my idea, so get to it.” 

When Michelle finally decided where to actually measure Eva's unruly bust, the measure read 57 inches. Her waist was just an inch smaller at 56, and her hips had now grown to 62 across. Well, with 424lbs, the numbers can get very high. Michelle left the following morning, and Eva marvelled at how she had bottom that swayed, oh-so-beautifully as she moved, how different she was from the girl she first met sixteen month earlier. She was so glad Michelle had also found a man she loved and who loved that arse. 

It was a month later, and one evening, just after she had gotten back from the bakery, she got a knock on the front door of her flat. After the third attempt, she got up off the sofa and waddled over to the door; as she opened it, she was shocked to see it was her parents there to meet her. 

They had not been there in the six months, since she had moved out, although her mother had started ringing her every so often. They were there to make their peace, and Eva was happy to accept their apologies for forcing her into leaving. They clearly were still not to happy at her size, but were willing to accept it so not to lose their girl forever. 

For her twentieth birthday in April, Aida arranged a party for Eva, which many of her friends and family were invited to. Some people who had not seen Eva were shocked that a girl that size would ever wear a dress like the one she had chosen. For a change, she had worn a bra which pushed her breasts out right in front of her, the low-cut dress showing her bountiful cleavage at its finest. The dress also clung up against her enormous belly and her well-cushioned derriere. 

Eva oozed confidence in her appearance and had enjoyed the night immensely, although things were about to get even better in two ways. Firstly, one of Eva's old school friends turned out to be the guy she had drooled over for years at school but could never get to ask her out. Now he was looking even better than she remembered, and Eva could see the guy couldn't keep his eyes off her all night. And just as the party was winding down, he came over and asked her out for a date. 

Eva was delighted. This guy was the mixture of Steve and Ben that she had been hoping for all this time. She wasted no time in saying yes and arranged a date with Fredrik in the town's best Chinese restaurant. Their relationship blosomed over the next year.

For her twenty-first birthday, Eva had a shocking present from her parents that she just had not expected. It came in the form of a trust fund they had set up when she was born, which had grown considerably - just like Eva - to the point now where it was worth just over eleven million Krona ($1,500,000). 

They had never told her about the fund, and when she opened the card they passed her, the shock hit Eva for six minutes. What life would bring now, she just was not sure. But she was confident that it could only get better!


----------

